# Air Bag Codes 01218 and 01217 side air bag igniters



## drpc2010 (Dec 3, 2007)

99 VW Jetta With an Air Bag Light. 
I do not have a VAG-COM however the shop I took it to does. They retrieved codes for drivers side and pass side airbag igniter's. The codes were 01218 and 01217. The tech was able to "clear and reset the unit" and the Air Bag light is now off!!!!! 
Based upon these codes can anyone direct me so I can start researching troubleshooting options if the light comes back on?
Thanks,


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Air Bag Codes 01218 and 01217 side air bag igniters (drpc2010)*

You shouldn't work or "research" on airbag systems or even related electronics without proper training. The problem with your codes however is that they are incomplete, they only describe the fault location not the actual type. Depending on the type the steps differ and after all one should never ever clear airbag codes without checking the related systems - I hope your tech did that.


----------



## soltis007 (Aug 30, 2005)

Any resolution about code 01218 (N200), passenger side airbag igniter: resistance too high: intermittent?
I just picked my car up from my body shop where it was mostly sitting in the COLD mn winter for two weeks. (sorry, I forgot the .txt file on my other computer at home) Car is a 337 which I've owned since 40k, its now at 110k and I've never had the airbags go off, and never had a problem with the airbag light on...
With the airbag light is on, I decided to VAG it right away upon getting home. It returned the same code as above. Cleared the code, came back on a few seconds of the engine being on. 
I've searched some this AM to find that it is a couple of potential problems. Knowing a few things to look for when it gets warmer will help; but I feel I should also commenton two other things which makes me question why it came on; 1) does the fact that the battery was almost dead upon picking it up matter? 2) does the fact that the car was sitting outside in very cold mn winters matter? (wiring connections?)
I've taken a brief look under the passenger seat and all connections look good at first glance, no different than they always had.


----------

